# Kenmore dishwasher shoots water out the side!



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Kenmore Model 363.1404198 (found on inside lip of dishwasher)

Ok, Dishwasher worked fine since I bought the house(1.5 years ago, dishwasher new when I bought the house). Now, when I start the dishwasher it does something for about half a minute then makes a click sound (sounds like a switch or actuator) and water starts shooting out the left side(if looking at the front of the dishwasher) and floods through the floor. :furious: 

Anyone?


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

is it the drain???


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> is it the drain???


This is the first time I have ever worked on a dishwasher so its hard for me to explain. On the side there is a black tube that connects to a plastic piece protruding out the side. The plastic piece could be the overflow drain I guess, maybe then the black tube is like a pressure release if something fails, also dispensing next to the drain? 

Pics would be helpful huh? :laughing: I will take some after work today and post them tonight.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 30, 2007)

That is most likely the water supply for the dishwasher. The main copper line will plug into a valve then out the black hose you speak of into the side of the Dishwasher. The hose could be ripped or cracked. You will probably need to pull out the dishwasher to inspect the hose.


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Marshall said:


> That is most likely the water supply for the dishwasher. The main copper line will plug into a valve then out the black hose you speak of into the side of the Dishwasher. The hose could be ripped or cracked. You will probably need to pull out the dishwasher to inspect the hose.


Ok, I have pulled out the unit and inspected the hose, its not leaking from the hose anywhere that I can see. What does the hose supply? Can a faulty inlet valve cause my issue of what coming out from this location? The black hose attaches to the side and that is where I see water emerging from, but its not from the hose itself, its from the plastic piece that the hose plugs into.


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

hello tiger
be carefull your water line is connected to a solinoid valve this is line voltage (120 on a 20amp circuit) you could be hurt or worse. Kill the power now!


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

ok the valve may be leaking at its back where the plastic meets the metal hanger (bracket) the noise you hear is the motor pumping down any water left from the last cycle then the click is the solinoid valve opening you then get your leak ,yes? When this valve opens it has power (120v) whatever the problem is ,its after the water line enters it but not necesarely(sorry I just murdered that word) before it exits.


----------



## goathead (Feb 3, 2010)

i have this issue too. kenmore about 5-6 yrs old. recently started putting water on the floor. water is coming from the water inlet on left side which is fed by the water after passing thru the water inlet valve. i have replaced the inlet(not valve) and it still comes out. any thoughts?


----------

